# My injury recover plan, plus candy!!!



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

In February, I broke my leg in a freak skiing accident...












Up to now, I've been taking PT to keep some mobility and help slow down atrophy. 


Hopefully, I'll be able to start my recovery training sometime in July. And thankfully, I have access to some National level/ Olympic level coaching to put my plan together.


Before my accident, I was skiing 8-10 hours a day 3-4 days a week, rowing every day, and sneaking up on my 500 pound dead lift.










(Me. Hi!)


Now, I've lost about 3o pounds of muscle, gained about 30 pounds of fat, and am as weak as a kitten, and have the cardio of a slug.

(No picture. No way.)


For my recovery, my diet will be 1.5 grams of protein per pound of body weight, no processed foods, raw fruits and vegetables, and the balance of daily calories made up in good fats. The big goal is the protein, and keeping the carbs <30 grams a day.


For my exercise plan, since I'm old (47), I need to worry about muscle mass as much as anything else.

To jump start my body into building mode, I'll do rack pulls. The spinal loading boosts testosterone production and helps muscle gain.

I'll start with 2 inch pull to lockout, with hopefully around 450, and build up to 25 pulls. Then I'll lower the weight for a longer pull. This will be done 1 or 2 days a week.






Deadlift 3X10 3 days a week.

Finally, probably the best single exercise you could do, hanging power snatch - overhead squat complexes 3X10 3 days a week.






For cardio, I'll be working on a rowing machine 5 days a week.

Once I recover a little in a few months, I'll be adding skiing specific stuff to get ready for the coming season. 

This would be a good plan for a beginner too. Remember, *anything* works for about the first 90 days. Make those 90 days count as much as possible.


----------



## telepariah (Jun 20, 2011)

Alright another skier! Glad to know you.

That's a nasty looking tib-fib. Yikes! 

When I was doing rehab on my acl, menisectomy, and microfracture I had a great physical therapist who understood my motivation and challenged me in all the right ways. She told me she had a CU football player who could pick up cones while standing on a bongo board on one foot at 12 weeks. I did it at 10. She told me my plan to ski again at 4 1/2 months was laughable, but she helped me get there. My final exam was to hop as far as I could three times in a row with my last hop no less than 85% the distance of my first hop. I had no weight bearing for 4 weeks and I started skipping at 10 weeks and running at 12 weeks. I was 47 at that time.

So do your PT's bidding and stay motivated. You'll be killing it again soon.

I almost forgot... do leg blasters.


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

telepariah said:


> I almost forgot... do leg blasters.


I like those, but I really like weighted walking lunges.

My routine above is to get the most bang for the buck. I can add whatever I want to it.

What I'll do is just do he extra work on whatever is weakest, until something else is the weakest link. I'm guessing at the start it'll be my grip and forearms. But the rack pulls will fix that pretty quick.

I'm just not going to be able to do a lot at the start, so I need to make it count.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

Ack! One of my friends broke both of her legs in a skiing accident - in about the same place and had to have surgery to repair them.

Looks like a good plan you have there.

And...someone else who deadlifts!  Sometimes when I DL @ the YMCA people look at me like I'm an alien...I've had men ask me what the heck I'm doing! *shakes head* Every day is "Bench Day" at the Y, but I digress...


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> And...someone else who deadlifts!  Sometimes when I DL @ the YMCA people look at me like I'm an alien...I've had men ask me what the heck I'm doing! *shakes head* Every day is "Bench Day" at the Y, but I digress...


LOL! I know. There is very little funnier to me than somebody that benches more than they can deadlift.

"Beach muscles". LOL!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

And hey...I am disappointed by the lack of candy in this thread. I was hoping for Swedish Fish or Reese's Cups.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Oct 26, 2010)

sofort99 said:


> LOL! I know. There is very little funnier to me than somebody that benches more than they can deadlift.
> 
> "Beach muscles". LOL!


They look like Mr. Incredible. LOL


----------



## sofort99 (Mar 27, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> They look like Mr. Incredible. LOL



At a gym I used to go to, they called them "light bulbs".LOL!


----------

